# Man Utd (Res) v Wigan (Res)



## pavlos.xatz (Nov 17, 2011)

In my personal experience only few betting sites follow my expectations..The scams are too many on the internet....Odds statistics on overunder for this game give a big chance for over 2,5...


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 17, 2011)

Bet365 doesnt have over 2.5, only over 3.5 and it's priced at 1.825
Guess if you can find bookmaker that offers over 2.5 you will get a golden mine.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 17, 2011)

Found bwin is offering 1.40 for over 2.5 goals, thats too low for me.
Also they have better price for over 3.5 @2.0


----------



## pavlos.xatz (Nov 17, 2011)

when i posted over 2,5 was 1,53 in betfair


----------



## pavlos.xatz (Nov 17, 2011)

3-0 in 65'....


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 17, 2011)

Very good prediction


----------



## PokerFreak (Nov 17, 2011)

Nowadays the money are on matches that doesn't mean anything. Bookmakers may make wrong odds for matches like this more often than for Real Premier league match.


----------



## pavlos.xatz (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree with you Pokerfreak thats we i use statistics on odds to find such as games.I see only over-under and goal goal odds...have a nice day


----------



## PokerFreak (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, i have noticed that they make mistakes mostly for over/under in reserve leagues or lower leagues.


----------

